# كتاب مفيد جدا عن تدريب عمليات الاستقامة بين المحاور الدوراة(Alignment)



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اضع بين يديكم كتاب هو احد من بين مجموعة من الكورسات لدورة تدريبية للمهندسين والفنيين العاملين في مجال استقامة الاعمدة الدوراة . وخاصة العاملين في مجال محطات القدرة والمضخات وغيرها كثير.... تحياتي ...(المصري تحية لك ).... اذا اعجبك او لديك ملاحظة حول هذا الموضوع يرجى الرد وشكرا...
:58:

http://www.4shared.com/document/gQw6l6Jx/___online.html


----------



## المصري 00 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشاركات ممتازة وكتاب أكثر من رائع ومشكور أخي علي المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وليس لي الا ملحوظة بسيطة وهي أن مصطلح ظبط الأستقامة أو ضبط المحازة أدق من المصطلح المستخدم ( توازن وصلة التقارن ) ومن الممكن أيضاً أن نقول (التراصف) كاترجمة حرفية

ومع ذلك فالكتاب ممتاز جدا جدا
والترجمة المهنية ترجمة محترمة ومعتبرة والمجهود المبذول فيه مجهود رائع


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (3 سبتمبر 2011)

ملف ممتاز 
شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> مشاركات ممتازة وكتاب أكثر من رائع ومشكور أخي علي المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> وليس لي الا ملحوظة بسيطة وهي أن مصطلح ظبط الأستقامة أو ضبط المحازة أدق من المصطلح المستخدم ( توازن وصلة التقارن ) ومن الممكن أيضاً أن نقول (التراصف) كاترجمة حرفية
> 
> ومع ذلك فالكتاب ممتاز جدا جدا
> والترجمة المهنية ترجمة محترمة ومعتبرة والمجهود المبذول فيه مجهود رائع


 

انا في خدمتكم ... بصراحة اخي المصري انا عندما شاهدت موضوعك (التوربين الغازي واجراءات الصيانة) .. ساهمت وتسارعت في ارفاق هذه الملفات التي تفيد العاملين في هذا المجال لكوني لم اعلم ان هناك اهتمام بهذا الموضوع ولكن بعد ان رايت موضوعك وجدت ان الكثير من الاخوة المهندسون والفنيون ليس لديهم الكثير من المعلومات حول موضوع الاستقامة لذلك ساهمت مباشرة وسعيت بارفاق هذه الكتب والمحاضرات التي تفيدهم .. وان ش الله سوف اقوم بارفاق ملفات مستمرة للافادة.. انت من شجعني اخي المصري ... تحياتي لكم جدا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> ملف ممتاز
> شكرا لك


 

الشكر لله انا في خدمتكم وحياك الله


----------



## chatze58 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

machkoor akhi elmasrii


----------



## fokary (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالطائي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بوركت نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المصري 00 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

chatze58 قال:


> machkoor akhi elmasrii


 
عفواً يا أخي من يستحق الشكر هو الأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع 



intel dell قال:


> انا في خدمتكم ... بصراحة اخي المصري انا عندما شاهدت موضوعك (التوربين الغازي واجراءات الصيانة) .. ساهمت وتسارعت في ارفاق هذه الملفات التي تفيد العاملين في هذا المجال لكوني لم اعلم ان هناك اهتمام بهذا الموضوع ولكن بعد ان رايت موضوعك وجدت ان الكثير من الاخوة المهندسون والفنيون ليس لديهم الكثير من المعلومات حول موضوع الاستقامة لذلك ساهمت مباشرة وسعيت بارفاق هذه الكتب والمحاضرات التي تفيدهم .. وان ش الله سوف اقوم بارفاق ملفات مستمرة للافادة.. انت من شجعني اخي المصري ... تحياتي لكم جدا


 
مشكور علي مساهماتك المفيدة ومع الأسف موضوع الأستقامة لا يهتم به الكثير من الزملاء رغم أهميته


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن أخى الفاضل رفع الكتاب على رابط آخر لأن الرابط الموجود لايعمل


----------



## boudamimi (12 سبتمبر 2011)

tres bon travail mon frere


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا بك اخي العزيز .. الرابط يعمل يرجى التاكد واذا لم يكن يعمل ساقوم برفعه من رابط اخر.. تحية لكم


----------



## BASSET.CRINE (24 سبتمبر 2011)

والله مشكورين على هذه الكتب والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

basset.crine قال:


> والله مشكورين على هذه الكتب والمعلومات القيمة


 
في خدمتك وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## spider_forever2007 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

mashkor


----------



## engmmohie (25 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع ال
alignment
من أهم المواضيع فى الصناعة فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

spider_forever2007 قال:


> mashkor


 


engmmohie قال:


> موضوع ال
> alignment
> من أهم المواضيع فى الصناعة فعلا
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وتحياتي لكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## magdy2006 (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا على كل من استفاد من هذة المسائلة التى شغلت عقول كثيرة واخيراا تذهب للاجتهاد الشخصى شكراا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------



## حسام جاسم (15 فبراير 2012)

معلومات قيمه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nasirsalih (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الماده القيمه


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 فبراير 2012)

حسام جاسم قال:


> معلومات قيمه شكرا جزيلا


 شكرا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 فبراير 2012)

nasirsalih قال:


> مشكور على الماده القيمه


 شكرا على مرورك واتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## eng_anos (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 فبراير 2012)

eng_anos قال:


> مشكووووور على المجهود الرائع


 بل الشكر لله اخي الكريم


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (20 فبراير 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## حسام محي الدين (23 فبراير 2014)

ممكن اعادة التحميل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (26 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (2 مارس 2014)

مشكور يا باش مهندس بس ما قادر اعمل داون لود للملف لانوlink ما فعالة The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## ابو صهيب العراقي (20 مارس 2014)

اخي العزيز الملف لايعمل وغير موجود على هذا الرابط ارجوا ان يكون تحميله مباشر وبدون رابط مع العلم اني محتاج جدا لمثل هذا الكتاب


----------



## bogazea (3 أبريل 2014)

الملف لا يعمل ياريت لو تعاود ترفعه وشكرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أبريل 2014)

ميسرة حسن الصادق قال:


> مشكور يا باش مهندس بس ما قادر اعمل داون لود للملف لانوlink ما فعالة The file link that you requested is not valid.





ابو صهيب العراقي قال:


> اخي العزيز الملف لايعمل وغير موجود على هذا الرابط ارجوا ان يكون تحميله مباشر وبدون رابط مع العلم اني محتاج جدا لمثل هذا الكتاب






bogazea قال:


> الملف لا يعمل ياريت لو تعاود ترفعه وشكرا




ان ش الله اخوتي الكرام سيعاد رفع الملف .. وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أبريل 2014)

تفضلو اخوتي الكرام الرابط الجديد 
توازن وصلة التقارن - Download - 4shared


----------



## bogazea (7 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------

